# No more cyclogest after BFP-is this normal practice?



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi,

Just a quick question, I tested positive on Sun & phoned the clinic with the news on Mon, I explained I had used my last pessary that morning & was told that I didnt need to take anymore. Is this normal? ive seen lots of posts were cyclogest has been taken for weeks after a BFP.
Also I had very sore & heavy boobs which hve now disappeared although my nipples are still a bit sensitive, has this occured because ive stopped the pessaries?

I thought the 2ww was hard but waiting for my 1st scan on the 9th Nov is almost unbearable!!!!

Thanks
Jane


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi there (fellow early-riser!)

Firstly, Congratulations on your BFP - you must be thrilled!! I'm certainly no expert (currently doing first ICSI) but this sounds a bit odd as I know that if I tested positive, my clinic would want me to continue taking them to 12 weeks - not a great thought as I loathe the things. See what others say but, personally, I'd want to query this,

Take care,

Lou x


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Jane,
I responded to another query about this on 2 week wait board. A lot of doctors believe that extra progesterone once pregnancy is established is not necessary. My clinic use it up to 12 weeks of pregnancy, but that does not necessarily mean it is right. Before I had my ectopic, my GP prescribed the gestone injections for me, but actually told me that there was no hard research about this. My husband is a doctor and in 2003 when I had gestone injections for 12 weeks, he thought I didn't need it. However I did as I was told. I would take the advice of your clinic on this one! Congratulations to you and good luck!
Prija


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Jane,

I got a BFP on 16th Oct (first scan 6th Nov).  I was told I didn't need to continue with cyclogest, however I had a few extra and have continued to take them, but they are finished after today.  I was also wondering about this, but I'm sure the clinic know what they are doing.

Good Luck for your scan.

Fiona x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Jane

Congratulations on your BFP hon.

It seems that clinics vary on this one.  I was told to stop taking them once I got my bfp but I asked if I could carry on with them and then doc told me to do so for another few weeks, but think this was just for my peace of mind that he agreed as clinic had already said that taking them wouldn't really make any difference.  Think also cos my last pg ended in m/c the fact I was taking them made me feel better. All in the mind tho I think.  
I'm sure your clinic know what they are doing with regards to you stopping them so I honestly would not worry about it.  Both hospitals I have had tx at (one for iui, the other for ivf) have both said the same thing and have confirmed that there is no need to keep taking them after a bfp!

I wish you well and hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Take care

Love

KAren xxx


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Jane

This is close to me at the moment, I tested positive on Monday but my HCG levels were very low they called it a 'nearly positive', they were just 21, like your clinic my clinic told me to stop the progesterone which I wasn't happy with given my levels being so low, I had a couple left and took them, I tested with home test Thursday and levels had gone up to above 50 as I used clear blue digital, but unfortunately I started spotting yesterday and its just got heavier - now I know they said it dosn't make a difference but I would of personnally would of prefered to stay on them for peace of mind.  Now I know with the levels being so low this would not of made a difference and it wasn't right from the beginning anyway.  

All clinics are different, my friend had IVF in Bouremouth and on her 3rd attempt she got a positive and they don't have anything after ET!!!


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,

I telephoned the clinic this morning & they said that its normal pratice to stop the cyclogest on the day you get a BFP. The nurse said that you take them because of the down regging that goes with IVF but once you get a BFP your body naturally takes over the production of the hormones.
I asked her about the lack of soreness in my (.)(.) & she said that the cyclogest probably did affect them but that its not uncommon to lose the soreness, I didnt think she sounded positive on that one but thats probably me reading too much into it. She told me that if I was worried to test again so i have & its still positive.

Spicy, I wanted to know about my HCG levels because I realise the strength of this matters but my clinic does not do blood tests, it just relies on the hpt that you do, does the digital give you your level?

Jane


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Was at HH this morning so asked senior consultant about cyclogest. It used to be the belief that progesterone was good for the lining of the womb after pregnancy test was done , but enough studies have now proven ( a while ago) this is not the case and therefore unless a specific problem, no need to carry on. As it can't hurt to keep taking them , some clinic advice to do so. Apparently not at HH , unless the person has a medical need for them.
Future Mummy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jane-Congrats on the BFP!!!  


My clinic likes you to take it all the way through to 12 wks as that is when your body takes over producing progesterone....try seeing your gp im sure she will prescribe some, mine did as i didnt want to pay all that money for them.
Try giving your gp a call now and put your mind at rest 

Good luck
Emmaxx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Emma, 

I telephoned my doctors today & cant get an appointment till Wednesday but Ive made one for then so I'll see how it goes, the surgery said they will probably send me for a blood test.

Ive had a good think today & the most important thing is that im pregnant & whatever will be will be, me stressing out about symtoms/lack of symptoms is only going to make this time a not very enjoyable one & ive waited so long for this moment.

Jane


----------

